

Epic tantrum thrown by 30 octillion ton baby - pwg
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2011/12/15/epic-tantrum-thrown-by-30-octillion-ton-baby/

======
ColinWright
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3358490>

